
Privacy-Preserving Contact Tracing: Apple and Google draft specification - davidbarker
https://www.apple.com/covid19/contacttracing
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22834959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22834959).

------
billions
I built
[https://sneezemap.com/?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOlszNi4zODU5MTI3NzI4...](https://sneezemap.com/?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOlszNi4zODU5MTI3NzI4NzY1NCwtOTYuMzI4MTI1MDAwMDAwMDFdLCJ6b29tIjo1fQ)
\- a crowdsourced Covid-19 symptoms tracker & forecasting system with over
15000 participants. 100% anonymous from day 1.

